# % en compilaciones

## kropotkin

Hola, ahora estoy compilando kde4 desde el overlay, y mientras esta compilando los paquetes anuncia en que % de la compilación del paquete va, por ejemplo

```

[ 37%] Building CXX object kolourpaint/CMakeFiles/kolourpaint.dir/commands/kpCommand.o

```

Alguien sabe si seria posible implementar algo de este tipo en portage para que lo mostrara el compilar cualquier paquete??

eso, Saludos.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## gringo

eso creo que es porque el nuevo kde usa cmake  :Wink: 

saluetes

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Hace un tiempo vi en algun lado que modificaban emerge para que mostrara una barra de progreso en lugar de la salida estandar... A ver si lo encuentro.

 *http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_Watch_emerge_progress wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [M] = Compiling the build ...
> 
> [$] = It's a portage sync : )
> ...

 

Ahi está, eso era, pero no lo he probado como para saber a ciencia cierta si funcina hoy en día.

Salud!

----------

## i92guboj

 *kropotkin wrote:*   

> Hola, ahora estoy compilando kde4 desde el overlay, y mientras esta compilando los paquetes anuncia en que % de la compilación del paquete va, por ejemplo
> 
> ```
> 
> [ 37%] Building CXX object kolourpaint/CMakeFiles/kolourpaint.dir/commands/kpCommand.o
> ...

 

Eso es cosa de cmake, como alguien dice arriba.

La gran mayoría de paquetes usan automake, o como yo le digo, autohell. Me gustaría ver todos los paquetes usando algo como cmake en lugar de las arcaicas auto* tools, con las que jamás me llevé muy bien, Pero eso tardará en cambiar. Recuerdo también que alguien implementó un parche para que portage hiciera algo similar, sin embargo eso jamás llegó a cuajar, yo no lo probé, no soy muy dado a ese tipo de experimentos estéticos (no son otra cosa), sin embargo los reportes no eran muy buenos, parece ser que no andaba muy bien, aunque no conozco los detalles.

----------

## kropotkin

muchas gracias por las respuestas, segui el wiki, pero realmente me da "miedo" estar modificando funsiones de portage   :Embarassed: 

Muchas gracias por las repuestas, saludos   :Wink: 

----------

## martin.msr

Hola, leyendo esto planteo una duda:

¿hay forma de saber antas de compilar un paquete, cuanto va a tardar ( en horas)??

saludos

----------

## kropotkin

 *martin.msr wrote:*   

> Hola, leyendo esto planteo una duda:
> 
> ¿hay forma de saber antas de compilar un paquete, cuanto va a tardar ( en horas)??
> 
> saludos

 

puedes sacar una idea de cuanto podria demorar, siempre y cuando el programa ya lo compilaste antes con el comando genlop.

```

 localhost kropotkinix # genlop -t gimp

 * media-gfx/gimp

     Mon Jul 16 22:46:18 2007 >>> media-gfx/gimp-2.3.18

       merge time: 16 minutes and 3 seconds.

     Wed Aug  1 22:53:38 2007 >>> media-gfx/gimp-2.3.19

       merge time: 12 minutes and 43 seconds.

     Mon Aug 13 22:28:42 2007 >>> media-gfx/gimp-2.3.19

       merge time: 12 minutes and 29 seconds.

     Sat Aug 18 21:08:56 2007 >>> media-gfx/gimp-2.4.0_rc1

       merge time: 14 minutes and 15 seconds.

```

----------

## i92guboj

 *kropotkin wrote:*   

>  *martin.msr wrote:*   Hola, leyendo esto planteo una duda:
> 
> ¿hay forma de saber antas de compilar un paquete, cuanto va a tardar ( en horas)??
> 
> saludos 
> ...

 

Lo cual no deja de ser una estimación.

----------

## kropotkin

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Lo cual no deja de ser una estimación.

 

Porsupuesto, solo una estimación, pero un delta mayor al 20% o 30% en tiempo, creo que nunca e visto, amenos que sean versiones muy distintas como gcc 3.6 y 4.2

----------

